# Unknown script



## kgroup

Hi, can someone help with the attached photo. This is stamped on the back side of an older Tree of Life rug. Thanks!


----------



## truce

I have no clue about the language.
Where is that rug from?


----------



## kgroup

Not sure of the origin. I bought this rug at a recent estate sale in Maryland.


----------



## PersoLatin

I turned the image in all directions but couldn't identify any Persian (Arabic) letters.


----------



## fishcurl

The figures do look a bit like Indian numerals, or numerals that originate in the Subcontinent of India. But this is pure guesswork on my part.


----------



## marrish

I can't figure out anything similar to Indian numerals... what I think I can see is something like almost a flag with a crescent and a star on it on the right hand side.


----------



## entangledbank

It doesn't look much like any script I've ever seen. If it was very modern I'd suspect it of being an invented language.


----------

